# Wanted to do.



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

When you say, "I want to do..." in Tagalog, you usually say "gusto kong...", but when you say, "I _wanted_ to do..." in Tagalog, how do you usually say that? I believe "ginusto kong" is not the way you say it..


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Yes you can in fact use the affix _-in-_ to form the completed aspect of _gusto_.

_Ginusto ko_ sanang makilala ka noon pero hindi mo naman ako pinansin. _I wanted _to get to know you but you [never gave me the time of day / never even noticed me].


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK!


----------



## mataripis

1.)Pinagbalakan kong makilala ka. 2.)Hinangad kong makilala ka.


----------

